# E-z pro mortise & tenon



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

not that big of a deal But 20.00 bucks is 20.00 bucks..

E-Z PRO MORTISE & TENON JIG for $129.95

https://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/ge87000/

=======

Amazon.com: E-Z Pro Mortise and Tenon Jig: Home Improvement

Same price at Rockler ($149.95)

Video(s) below
http://www.generaltools.com/870--EZ-ProTM-MORTISE-AND-TENON-JIG_p_1295.html

========


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> not that big of a deal But 20.00 bucks is 20.00 bucks..
> 
> E-Z PRO MORTISE & TENON JIG for $129.95
> 
> ...


Yep, 20 bucks is 20 bucks


----------

